# Does anyone know what plant this is?



## caramanda (Mar 10, 2015)

We have a few of these plants in our front yard planted by a previous owner. They almost look like two different types with the dark green longer leaves on the bottom and lighter green on top. They're very top heavy and fall over if we don't hold them up with a dowel rod. I would love to figure out how to maintain them but need to figure out what kind of plant they are first. Thank you!


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

Could you post close up pictures of individual flower and leaves? It's hard to tell what that is because of the distance everything is indistinct and seems blended together, so close ups will make it easier to identify. It almost looks like it might be one of the hellebore varieties or a hellebore hybrid. Does it look like any of these in this picture gallery?
http://carolynsshadegardens.com/tag/helleborus-multifidus-subsp-hercegovinus/


----------



## caramanda (Mar 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply @Fennick- it looks like it's Helleborus Foetidus also known as Stinking Helleborus. I've never noticed it smelling bad


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

If it's possible for you to get a positive ID on it being Helleborus Foetidus you should do that. Hellebores are very common, popular garden plants but growers should have some familiarity with them because all of the hellebores are highly toxic. It's advisable to wear gloves and protective clothing and eye-wear when doing pruning, cleaning up or other work around the plant that may bring you into contact with the plant. The toxins are potent and can be absorbed through the skin and membranous tissues and are more potent if ingested. If you have young children or pets that may be curious about the unusual flowers you'll want to keep them away from your hellebore. Here is some basic information about helleborus.
http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Horticulture/Helleborus


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

That is helleborous. Lenten rose is the common name. Spreads by seed like mad. We've had it take over very mature hosts. Its pretty crucial to keep it cut back. Cut the old growth off and wear gloves!


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Hosta. Not host. Darn spelling thing


----------



## mollymae (Feb 10, 2010)

Also cut seed heads.... The bloom off at spring. They ate beautiful bloomers in late winter and early spring.


----------

